# Plants And Aquarium Salt



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Will aquarium salt kill plants? curious


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I remember someone saying that you should'nt add salt when you have plants.
I've never added salt to a planted tank though.

If you're dosing melafix thats all you need, I dont think that salt would domuch anyway


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A bit probably won't hurt but too much could kill them. If you have plants I probably wouldn't add any salt.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's usually best not to add much salt to a planted aquarium, but some brackish plants like java moss don't care.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what kind of plants do you have?


----------

